# I'm having trouble naming my bike...



## DreDre (29 Nov 2015)

I know this is probably really weird and everyone is gonna be like "oh what is wrong with this girl?" but hey. I need to do what feels right. And not naming my bike makes me feel sad. 
I just got a single speed/fixed gear bike (only riding fixed baby ;3 ) And I am stuck between two names. I ride a pure fix revo juliet. I am in love with this bike and I keep it very well kept. I feel like he's almost...my child. 
Anyways the two names I am trying to pick from are Tron (look up the bike and you'll see why) and Death Proof which is my favorite Quentin Tarantino film and just sounds like a pretty sick name for my bike. Any advice? ^_-


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Nov 2015)

Looks like a 'Jules' to me.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Nov 2015)

Post a pic. of it and we'll be able to 'find' a suitable name for it/him.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Nov 2015)

Just had a google: call it The Revo-end.

And buy this err, outfit:


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Nov 2015)

Jungle Julia


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Nov 2015)

Uhmm, definitely a Super Hero's name: Mario for Super Mario?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (29 Nov 2015)

Naming a bike ? 
He's like my child ?
Pretty sick name ? 

Oh fookin please,


----------



## Cubist (29 Nov 2015)

I was struggling to think of names for my bike to start with. It then spat me off on a berm. It took me about three seconds to come up with a selection.........


----------



## Saluki (29 Nov 2015)

Looks like a Tron to me.
My bikes are named. I have Bluey and Eric. Nothing wrong with naming your bike IMO


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Naming a bike ?
> He's like my child ?
> Pretty sick name ?
> Oh fookin please,


Maybe she does not have a pet?
Sick in modern lingo means cool, you are obviously not with it


----------



## rideswithmoobs (29 Nov 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Maybe she does not have a pet?
> Sick in modern lingo means cool, you are obviously not with it



 I 'twas just jesting,


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2015)

My bikes..

The Tank
Cherry
Rafa
The clean one


----------



## gaz71 (29 Nov 2015)

How about calling it Stuntman Bike.(as a Deathproof fan you"ll know what i mean)


----------



## slowmotion (30 Nov 2015)

How about "my bike", or even "the bike" if you're feeling really racy and adventurous?

Or "it"?


----------



## winjim (30 Nov 2015)

Just going by the films, Tron beats Deathproof hands down. But then I hate Tarantino films. Except Jackie Brown which is awesome.


----------



## Cold (30 Nov 2015)

The names I would pick from Tron are Kevin,Walter or Alan.


----------



## benb (30 Nov 2015)

Well if you want a Tarantino reference, surely Django Chained works best for a bike?

One of mine is called Dick Turpin, as everywhere I go I hold up traffic.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Nov 2015)

Well given that Tarantino's films are pretty much a movie-geeks reference list. I'd call your bike "Kowalski" !


----------



## al-fresco (10 Dec 2015)

Brian.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Dec 2015)

Fireball XL-6


----------



## mickle (10 Dec 2015)

Malcolm.


----------



## booze and cake (10 Dec 2015)

Tron is much better than Death Proof, but if you want to awesome it up a bit USA stylee you could go with Megatron? Though a Transformers charecter is probably not going to get you any kudos from film buffs.

I think I prefer Ron 

@ al-fresc I have a bike called Brian (its a Brian Rourke so calling it anything else just seems wrong)

I'm yet to come up with a name for my latest, the Simoncini as seen in the 'show us your steel...its real thread' so I'm looking for inspiration too if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## al-fresco (10 Dec 2015)

I'm not really into giving bikes names - though I threatened to call my Langster "Stormbringer" as it was clearly possessed by Satan. (First time out it ran over a squirrel and a bit later it dumped me in the canal.)


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Just had a google: call it The Revo-end.
> 
> And buy this err, outfit:



Of borrow it from Vernon!


----------



## ANT 666 (10 Dec 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Just had a google: call it The Revo-end.
> 
> And buy this err, outfit:


More like Bell end.


----------



## booze and cake (10 Dec 2015)

al-fresco said:


> I'm not really into giving bikes names - though I threatened to call my Langster "Stormbringer" as it was clearly possessed by Satan. (First time out it ran over a squirrel and a bit later it dumped me in the canal.)



Wow that sounds an eventful ride, dumped in the canal by a squirrel, that thing must have been a beast....I may have read that wrong


----------



## Jody (10 Dec 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Jungle Julia



Judge Julia

Out of the OP's selection it would have to be Tron.


----------



## vernon (27 Dec 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Naming a bike ?
> He's like my child ?
> Pretty sick name ?
> 
> Oh fookin please,



I recall someone on a cycling forum not only wanting to name her bike but to also draw up an astrological chart for it. Deciding the moment of 'birth' was causing her all sorts of problems.


----------



## flake99please (27 Dec 2015)

Pump Friction


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Jan 2016)

vernon said:


> I recall someone on a cycling forum not only wanting to name her bike but to also draw up an astrological chart for it. Deciding the moment of 'birth' was causing her all sorts of problems.



Am I the only one in this great land we call Yorkshire (sorry, I mean Britain) who thinks naming a bike is just plane wet??? Wetter than an otters arse hole


----------



## ozboz (7 Jan 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Am I the only one in this great land we call Yorkshire (sorry, I mean Britain) who thinks naming a bike is just plane wet??? Wetter than an otters arse hole



Maybe you are , my GF is from Yorkshire , she's got 3 bikes , all named , Boris , Bouncy Boris and Bomb-bastic Boris , 
She also informed me when we met that Yorkshire is 'God's Country ' 
Mmmm , well, God is not very kind then ..... is He , was my reply ,


----------



## rideswithmoobs (7 Jan 2016)

ozboz said:


> Maybe you are , my GF is from Yorkshire , she's got 3 bikes , all named , Boris , Bouncy Boris and Bomb-bastic Boris ,
> She also informed me when we met that Yorkshire is 'God's Country '
> Mmmm , well, God is not very kind then ..... is He , was my reply ,



It's true, Yorkshire is referred to as Gods Country but naming a bike is still wet


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Jan 2016)

How about Simon as its a simple bike?

Graham


----------



## ozboz (8 Jan 2016)

I think if the young lady wishes to name her bike let her do so , humans have a habit of naming objects , nowt wrong with it


----------



## Andrew1971 (8 Jan 2016)

Mine's named old girl cos she has never let me down


----------

